# Bolens Tractors



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

Here's a nice tractor for sidewalks. I even have the the cab for it (needs to be sanded down, primed, painted).


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

Here is the G14 with a plow and spreader. I bought a nice spreader, it works fine for sand and salt. I had to put a curve in the bottom to make it so all the sand would go out as there would be some sand/salt left in. As for rust? Yes, it comes with it. I'm thinking of buying a new sand spreader from Epoke (they make the tow-behind sand spreaders for sidewalk tractors).


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

ps - that photo of the G14 with sander and plow is May 22nd 2002. we get late snow falls in New Hampshire.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

*Front of G14*

Here is the front of the G14 and plow. This is angled. It's excellent for sidewalks. As for weight on the rear-end, I use a bucket full of sand, plus wheel weights. But it's not needed much.
I've plowed with no tire chains and weight and it pushed fine. It's a heavy tractor for it's compact size... around 1000 lbs. Cast iron transmission, front end, steering column, big 14 Hp tecumseh OHV engine, lots of steel.

Sincerely,
Cigam


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

*Bolens Husky 1254*

This is a Bolens Husky 1254, features a 12 hp Wisconsin engine, this is heavy duty too. I used this for two winters. One storm was 38" and I used it throughout the storm, started plowing at around 10" of snow or so. Worked great. Drove right on top of the snowbanks (never got stuck thank god). I used it to plow some driveways and trails. In my old house I had trails I plowed... and some were slightly slanted. Once the tractor slipped sideways and the canopy got caught against another tree. And for something that weighs around 1000 lbs and in the snow, you can't pull it out by hand. And this was on a trail, so I had to get another tractor to pull it out.

The canopy was built by my Dad and I. We learned a lot about reinforcement as the welding would break later on due to not enough reinforcement. Once we reinforced it enough, no breaking occured. It was a wonderful tractor to plow with. I remember I hired someone to plow for me and he drove it and had a blast. He'd take the plow off and drive through some snow with it (with tire chains on), and once he got it stuck.

I sold it to a man in southern NH.

Sincerely,
Cigam


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

*Bolens Bulldozer*

Here's a Bolens bulldozer I saw on a yahoo group. Customized but look how neat it is. It's a model 800 I believe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

*Bolens 1254 with snowblower (NOT MINE!)*

This is a cool photo of a Bolens with a snowblower and cab. This is like the cab I have. It's simple but warm.


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

I have a Bolens HT-20. I love it, I have the mower deck, rear blade,front dozer blade,and the cab with the hard top and windshield. I also have the front end bucket loader and a backhoe for it. I leave the bucket and backhoe on all the time, you can not get stuck with the back hoe.


----------



## bolensdriver (Oct 12, 2004)

bluenite608 said:


> I have a Bolens HT-20. I love it, I have the mower deck, rear blade,front dozer blade,and the cab with the hard top and windshield. I also have the front end bucket loader and a backhoe for it. I leave the bucket and backhoe on all the time, you can not get stuck with the back hoe.


The backhoes and loaders are hard to get !


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice set up guys, making me jealous all over again :redbounce


----------



## killbasser (Nov 28, 2005)

*thats me*



cigam said:


> This is a cool photo of a Bolens with a snowblower and cab. This is like the cab I have. It's simple but warm.


how did i get on here


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's a bolens tractor with snowblower i ran across this morning... You bolens fans may appreciate.
Located in Columbus, IN

(please note this isnt mine)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7729811909&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------

